# Code for 722 remote and Insignia Bluray player?



## rlu929s (Aug 9, 2006)

I got a deal on a Insignia NS-2BRDVD Bluray player at BB because it didn't have a remote.

Trying to find a code that would work with it.

Called the Insignia support and they didn't know of any but said some Zenith or LG codes may work.

All I see on the dish site is code for DVD players but no Bluray.

I'm out out of luck...should I just go buy a new remote from Insignia or is there a chance there could be a code?


----------



## tgater (Jul 24, 2007)

Did you call D*? They have a list of codes that are not published.


----------



## RickDee (May 23, 2006)

rlu929s said:


> I got a deal on a Insignia NS-2BRDVD Bluray player at BB because it didn't have a remote.
> 
> Trying to find a code that would work with it.
> 
> ...


The new 21.0 remote lists the following codes for Insignia DVD:

Insignia 570 673 824 871

see if any of these will work with your current remote. If not, you can buy the 21.0 remotes.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Unless you have a 21.0 remote, your remote has no codes for any Blu-Ray players, which use different remote codes than DVD players.


----------



## rlu929s (Aug 9, 2006)

ok...I just ordered a new BR remote for my device...still cheaper than buying it brand new.

Thanks for the help!


----------

